
The Osborne Effect on the Auto Industry - woodandsteel
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/02/25/the-osborne-effect-on-the-auto-industry/
======
chrisco255
I'm curious if increased demand and production of electric vehicles will cause
a subsequent crash in oil prices.

~~~
brad0
When cars mostly get their power from batteries how will that power be
generated? Hopefully it won’t be from burning oil but it has to come from
somewhere right?

~~~
woodandsteel
Very little electricity comes from burning oil. Most oil is used for
transportation.

